# Electric Service Leads and residing a house



## k9kuma (Oct 20, 2004)

Hello There, I am planning on residing my house in two weeks. To save money i will be ripping down the old siding myself and tyveking the sheathing, before i have some one come in to nail up the siding. The front of my house is a gable end, and the electrical leads from the pole mount right to the front of my house, and run paralell to the rake boards to the corner then down the front and around the corner to the side where the meter is. What do i do with the lines while removing the siding? how do i secure the leads while there is no siding? I assume the leads are hot? any advice is greatly appreciated. I have attached a photo so you can see the front of the house where it attaches.... Thanks Again


----------



## PipeGuy (Oct 8, 2004)

k9kuma said:


> What do i do with the lines while removing the siding? how do i secure the leads while there is no siding? I assume the leads are hot?


Technically, the power lines belong to the power company until they leave the meter and enter your house. Fooling with them yourself could lead to things you'd rather not encounter. Call your power company and enlist their help. And always assume the leads are hot.


----------



## k9kuma (Oct 20, 2004)

hello again, Thanks Rick for the advice. well i called the electric service company, and they said all they do is loosen the meter ussually. so now i am kind of back to where i started, since i am reallly unsure as how to proceed.... any other feed back


----------



## Hammertime (Aug 8, 2004)

k9kuma said:


> hello again, Thanks Rick for the advice. well i called the electric service company, and they said all they do is loosen the meter ussually. so now i am kind of back to where i started, since i am reallly unsure as how to proceed.... any other feed back



Here in New Jersey the electric company is only responsible for low hanging lines, connecting new service at the head (where it leaves the house to the pole), The meter, and that's primarily it. That I can think of anyway. If you were connecting upgraded service you would have to hire an electrician to do all the wiring and have them acquire the needed permits. Although you as a homeowner can acquire them yourself. If you don't have much knowledge of Electrical at the service area then you would have to hire an electrician. Your best bet would be to rip off the siding and whatever else you plan on doing and work around the service head or the area the power is coming in from the pole. Then get an electrician to ancor the power leads at another area the day before the siding guys come and have the electrician come back later in the day to move the service leads when the siding guys finish that area. Then the electrician will just comeback and install a new ancor or perhaps just reuse the old one. Just have the siding guys do that area first. All an electrician is probably going to do is tie a rope or something to the leads and tie them down at another area. 


Joe


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 8, 2003)

Where the hell is my post? I had posted a lengthy reply even before Rick.


----------



## Hammertime (Aug 8, 2004)

Grumpy said:


> Where the hell is my post? I had posted a lengthy reply even before Rick.


 perhaps Nathan read it and figured it wasn't worth keeping as a post. bahahahhaha I'm just kidding. ha! ha! ha!


----------

